

Emotions of tweeter feeds #tweetEMO - dpakrk
http://twemoapp.appspot.com/

======
dpakrk
I am the creator of this project, Please provide me your feedback also post
your feedback on <https://twitter.com/#!/dpakrk> , thanks

